# Digest verification failed

## xraver

Ich versuche mein System neu zu bauen.

Jedoch endet der Vorgang mit

```
!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 1837619

!!! Expected: 1534618

```

Ich habe schon mehrmals /usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2 gelöscht sowie ein emerge --sync ausgeführt.

Was kann ich nun tun? Ich möchte auf jedenfall danach mit emerge -eD --resume weiter machen.

Desweiteren würde mich interessieren was de schief gelaufen ist - und an wem sollte man sich wenden? Irgendwas haut ja da net hin. Paket manipuliert oder einfach nur ein falsches Digest bekommen.

Ich weiss, ich könnte das Digest selber erstellen.......

----------

## Inte

Zieh Dir die Datei mal per Hand von einem anderen Mirror, vergleich die Dateien und prüf bei Unterschieden per Hand die md5sum; bzw. kopier die vollständige Datei nach /usr/portage/distfiles.

Oder ... Gentoo Wiki - Datei ist korrupt oder unvollständig

----------

## franzf

Bei mir steht dieser Mirror an erster Stelle in der make.conf (unter "GENTOO_MIRRORS"), und ich hab keine Probleme:

ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo

Wenn du mit dem auch kein Problem hast dann melde das defekte libperl (besser: den Mirror  :Wink: ) bei bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## 69719

oder mal

```

emerge --resume --skip-first

```

und mal ein bischen abwarten

----------

## xraver

Ok, ich hab das File von einen anderen mirror gezogen.

```
md5sum -b libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2

25340cac48ee1c3829de295e451f1411 *libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2
```

Und hier das was portage mir gezogen hat;

```
md5sum -b /usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2

25340cac48ee1c3829de295e451f1411 */usr/portage/distfiles/libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2
```

Ich hoffe das ich md5sum richtig angewendet habe. Die Prüfsumme ist gleich.

----------

## firefly

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ok, ich hab das File von einen anderen mirror gezogen.
> 
> ```
> md5sum -b libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2
> 
> ...

 

öhm das sieht nach nem binary paket aus. Denn das ebuild von libperl hat als source archiv perl-<version>.tar.bz2

----------

## Finswimmer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Ok, ich hab das File von einen anderen mirror gezogen.
> 
> ```
> md5sum -b libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2
> 
> ...

 

Dann ist auf den Mirrors noch das falsche Manifest drauf.

Warte einfach mal. Ich tipp darauf, dass der Maintainer ein bisschen gepennt hat.

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Denk ich mal auch.

 *cat /usr/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs/Manifest  |grep perl|grep SHA256 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DIST libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2 1534618 RMD160 71d3da85a6626f2a01d660f6e642e0d64d4e0c9b SHA1 b637f7377196e1aa231616b9312584ee8197d701 SHA256 7c0d374e5b6da6d1ef205525a9e4fcdf522905e30506321588f5e8a229af6d48

 

 *sha256sum -b libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2 wrote:*   

> c556c9f0230aa5aea70a191e7bf74644707efb7d4ff6a1feb952a2a8c17bde5b *libperl-5.8.8-r1.tbz2

 

----------

## xraver

Soeben habe ich ein emerge --sync durchgeführt.

Wenn ich nach Updates schauen will, erhalte ich gleich diese Meldung;

```
Calculating dependencies -!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/dev-libs/openssl/openssl-0.9.8g.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 6204

!!! Expected: 6198

... done
```

 :Confused: 

----------

